
Review: HP improves its $200 laptop a lot, but it’s still a $200 laptop - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/review-hp-improves-its-200-laptop-a-lot-but-its-still-a-200-laptop/
======
Tomte
(Very little) discucssion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11003450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11003450)

And why does this show up separately? Same URL, submitted only a few hours
later.

